# How to Smoke Undried and Uncured Weed (wet)



## Dick Gizenya (May 26, 2011)

I did a video tutorial on how to smoke a bud straight off the plant. Watch and let me know what ya think! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VI1bJBCQhUo


----------



## jamaicanskunk (May 26, 2011)

That seems like a terrible fucking idea. Why would you smoke wet weed?


----------



## Nitro1990 (May 26, 2011)

deffo not going to be worth wasting weed WATER+FIRE DON'T WORK!

seems like a waste of a good bud


----------



## billy4479 (May 26, 2011)

lol this clip is some guy sticking weed in a bond and hitting it with a blow torch like on trailer park boys when ricky well bring his torch to the field and just burn the top ..


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 26, 2011)

why not just steam dry it? i just did a A-11 bud, took me about 10 mins and it tastes pretty good..im high as a mofo to


----------



## kjm28 (May 26, 2011)

How do you steam dry it?


----------



## Timmahh (May 26, 2011)

yes do expand on the steaming iso.\


----------



## Gogowitz (May 28, 2011)

i like the tutorial idea, but how about something more "lessondary" that is worthy of being a lesson in my cross faded language. The plants looked great, how about something on how you achieved that, that i'd watch more than once.


----------



## dannyboy602 (May 28, 2011)

Lol. Everybody's a critic. Dude I'll try your method. If it works you're a genius. If it don't no harm done. But nice vid none the less and +rep for you for contributing.


----------



## EdKush (May 28, 2011)

this must work i mean its a fricking blow torch? I bet its harsh as fuk though


----------



## Dick Gizenya (May 28, 2011)

Well its a few reasons, every plant is different. So is every person. I grow a lot of different strains at once and pulling them at the time period thats labeled is not always good. Looking at the trics are fine too, but how would you really know what type of buzz you want unless you try it at a few different times during your flush.


----------



## Dick Gizenya (May 28, 2011)

deffo not going to be worth wasting weed WATER+FIRE DON'T WORK!

seems like a waste of a good bud 



what........do you have ADD or ADHD i showed you in the video it works. The clouds that are produced in the video shows it works fine. Not wasting bud, explain to me how. If it smokes, and smokes well, and all parts of the bud is burned AND consumed. how is it a waste?​


----------



## wayno30 (May 28, 2011)

ten minute video or sumthin? i got bored like i never seen a pot plant before


----------



## Dick Gizenya (May 28, 2011)

this must work i mean its a fricking blow torch? I bet its harsh as fuk though 

it is a little harsh, not too bad. You can still taste the bud.​


----------



## 0011StealTH (May 28, 2011)

im not going to lie ill burn some organic bud any day using this method 
i just never been that desperate
YET.


----------



## 0011StealTH (May 28, 2011)

Dick Gizenya said:


> this must work i mean its a fricking blow torch? I bet its harsh as fuk though
> 
> it is a little harsh, not too bad. You can still taste the bud.​


i doubt it being too harsh if its organic


----------



## newatit2010 (May 28, 2011)

Cool man, good looking plants you got there. But I hope I never get that bad off to smoke green bud.


----------



## tip top toker (May 28, 2011)

Each to their own but i don't enjoy smoking wet bud let alone smoking wet leaves


----------



## jagle (May 28, 2011)

mate can i ask, the lil bud sites on your plants, with the shitty deformed leafs and stuff, im starting to get that on mine, do you know whats causing it?
thanks


----------



## Wolverine97 (May 28, 2011)

0011StealTH said:


> i doubt it being too harsh if its organic


And full of chlorophyll. My god people.


----------



## Dick Gizenya (May 28, 2011)

jagle said:


> mate can i ask, the lil bud sites on your plants, with the shitty deformed leafs and stuff, im starting to get that on mine, do you know whats causing it?
> thanks
> Mine did that cause my nutes got out of balanced, just change your res. It will fix it.


----------



## Dick Gizenya (May 28, 2011)

Dont hate cause you didnt think of it. Hands down if any of you other "cultivators" had the choice of wasting your money on bunk Example.....fake kush,* OR* some of the finest indica/sativa mix that you personally cared for. Which one would you choose? Ok i do this to harvest at personal prefference.


----------



## Wolverine97 (May 28, 2011)

I don't think you're old enough to be posting on here.


----------



## donkeyshow (May 28, 2011)

As far as the video, in the future you may want to have the music volume down a little more. It was hard to understand you without turning my speakers up! On the other hand.. If I ever find myself with a bunch of wet buds and a pocket torch I can smoke it.


----------



## dannydakota (May 28, 2011)

what's with all the hating? man, this vid made my day. lul'd like all hell. thanks, guy.


----------



## ganjames (May 28, 2011)

I hope that isn't how you really sound..
By far the most obnoxious video ever.


----------



## patlpp (May 28, 2011)

Dick Gizenya said:


> Dont hate cause you didnt think of it.


Are you shitting me? He's the first mofo to cram raw weed in a pipe and get a fucking chlorophyll headache?


----------



## CheifofCheifs (Dec 9, 2019)

lol if u dont have time to cure ur tree just roll a loose blunt (dont taste bad)


----------



## CheifofCheifs (Dec 9, 2019)

Wolverine97 said:


> And full of chlorophyll. My god people.


Curing ur weed dosnt do much to the chloraphil content


----------



## Kingrow1 (Dec 9, 2019)

CheifofCheifs said:


> Curing ur weed dosnt do much to the chloraphil content


Ya know i learnt a lot of a couple members on this thread years ago in the good old days. 

You can microwave wet weed dry but it takes some fine tunning - as with all quick dry methods the final smoke and high suffers but its enough to wake n bake if your out of the normal stuff.

Curing is just storage - just so happens that a few processes keep going very slowly and hence the slightly better weed from a good six month cure.

No one needs cure in reality though - after two weeks hang dry you have a finished product ready to go on top shelf or bong/joint. After it dries all other processes complete by a week.later and it needn't be any more comolicated than that.

There is very little real talk on chlorophyll - something that goesxthrough many reactions and changesxfrom wet to dry. I guess the science is pass our hobby ventures but as i read it once dry chlorophyll breaks down into green compounds leaving us with a green product.

Anyway this is a very old thread, try surfing the forums and keep it more current


----------



## Saboo the Shaman (Dec 9, 2019)

CheifofCheifs said:


> Curing ur weed dosnt do much to the chloraphil content


Welcome to my ignore list.

Can't spell or punctuate, resurrects necro threads, and clearly knows nothing about cannabis.


----------



## LinguaPeel (Dec 12, 2019)

Why are people growing wet weed? Are they spraying it with water to make it heavy? 

Maybe someday these clowns will accidentally drop a seed in a cow patty and grow some dank out of it without having to keep it wet pretending it's sticky. If you've ever grown a tomatoe before you know not to harvest wet.


----------



## Jamk911 (Sep 29, 2020)

Lol i hear a bunch of morons crying about chlorophyll like they dont shovel it down their chubby gullets every god damn time they eat ANYTHING..
I dont hear your health freaks screaming for your cook to bake your lettuce to "dry out the chlorophyll"..
Chlorophyll is a word ... although it sounds a bit yucky.. its natural in all plants.. and has been consumable by creatures around the world for billions of years.. although it may taste a tiny bit odd.. im sure it isnt the worst thing anyone puts in their bodies to be high.. 
Lol... i honestly cant tell a difference between wet and dry buds.. as far as the HIGH is concerned.. the dry IS easier to handle and burn... and has a little better taste... but otherwise.. same high..

I smoke cigs... and used to drink.. pop pills.. soo im used to gross tastes to achieve a mind altering existence lol...
Anyways im gonna be harvesting soon.. soo i in fact will be wet smoking a few small buds throughout... to test the high and harvest when i enjoy how lit i get... or go until i begin to see too man amber trichs and realize i passed optimal time and the bud sucks lolll.. one or the other
Wonder how long i got.. thinkin maybe 2 weeks tops


----------



## Gorrrillla (Oct 3, 2020)

Jamk911 said:


> Lol i hear a bunch of morons crying about chlorophyll like they dont shovel it down their chubby gullets every god damn time they eat ANYTHING..
> I dont hear your health freaks screaming for your cook to bake your lettuce to "dry out the chlorophyll"..
> Chlorophyll is a word ... although it sounds a bit yucky.. its natural in all plants.. and has been consumable by creatures around the world for billions of years.. although it may taste a tiny bit odd.. im sure it isnt the worst thing anyone puts in their bodies to be high..
> Lol... i honestly cant tell a difference between wet and dry buds.. as far as the HIGH is concerned.. the dry IS easier to handle and burn... and has a little better taste... but otherwise.. same high..
> ...


Thank You!


----------

